# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  مشگل پرینتر با Server 2003 64 bit

## rezamalek

سلام 
راستش 2 تا پرینتر رو به ویندوز سرور 2003 64 بیتی وصل کردم یکی با پورت lpt یکی با usb 
اونی که با usb وصله کار میکنه اما lpt رو اصلا نمیشناسه و مجبور شدم به یه سیستمه دیگه وصل کنم
drivere 64 بیتی هم دانلود کردم نمیشه
به نظرتون بدون اینکه ویندوز 32 بیتی بریزم چطوری میتونم حلش کنم؟

----------

